# TNT - Chop Suey



## aussie girl (Sep 17, 2005)

I make this recipe a day before required so the flavours 'mature'.

1kg (2lb) beef mince
1 medium onion, finely chopped
3 sticks celery, finely chopped
quarter cabbage, roughly chopped
1 large carrot, grated
100g each of frozen peas, corn kernels and beans
three quarters cup of rice
1 rounded teaspoon curry powder - or to taste
half teaspoon crushed garlic - optional
salt and pepper to taste

In a large saucepan, brown the mince, stirring constantly to break up lumps. Add all other ingredients, stir to combine.

Add just enough water to cover half of the mixture. Cover and simmer for 35-40 minutes.

Serves 6-8
Freezes well.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 17, 2005)

Sounds good!
Never had chop suey before.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 17, 2005)

what is beef mince?  Thanks!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 17, 2005)

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> what is beef mince? Thanks!


 
Beef mince is another name for ground beef.  



 



Ground beef, or, in British English beef mince, is a meat product, made of beef finely chopped by a meat grinder. Ground beef is sometimes referred to as hamburger meat or just hamburger because of one of its most popular uses is making the sandwich of that name.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 17, 2005)

This was interesting. My Chop Suey is much different (I never measure, so these are all your own judgment):

1 1/2 to 2 pounds stew beef
Stalk of celery (not just one rib, which I know is also called a stalk), sliced
2 or 3 onions, chunked or coarsely chopped
Mushrooms (use a package of fresh or a couple cans--I like LOTS of them in mine-Whole are best, but any are ok)
Molasses (Probably about a cup--I use about half a jar)
Soy sauce (about the same as the molasses)
Corn starch
Rice

Brown stew beef. When well browned, cover with water. Cook on low about half hour. Add celery, onion, and mushrooms (make sure water is covering everything). Add molasses and soy sauce to taste. The flavors should balance each other out--you don't want it too sweet. Cook on low/med-low, covered, until meat and vegetables are cooked through. I usually add the celery first and let cook awhile before adding the other vegetables, but it doesn't really matter. When everything is cooked through, stir some corn starch (about 2-3 tablespoons) into some cold water. Stir into the pot. When thickened slightly (you don't want it thick like gravy, just enough that it's not watery), it is finished. Serve over cooked rice.

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 17, 2005)

Barbara, your version is somewhat similar to mine.  

Ground Beef Chop Suey

1 lb. ground beef
2 lg. onions, cut into wedges
3 celery ribs, cut into 1/2 inch pieces
2 cups beef broth
2 tbsp. soy sauce
1 lb. fresh bean sprouts
2 tablespoons cornstarch mixed with 1/4 cup water

In large skillet brown meat. Drain meat and return to pan. Add onion, celery, broth, and soy sauce to skillet. Cook over low heat stirring occasionally for 15 minutes. Add bean sprouts and cook 3 minutes or until heated through. Stir in cornstarch mixture. Cook and stir until thickened. Serve over cooked rice. Serves 4.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 17, 2005)

That sounds good too Sierra Cook!  Add some bell pepper and it sounds like Pepper Steak.  

I'll never forget the first time I made Chop Suey (my mom always made it when I was back home), and it came out exactly like my mom's. I was thrilled!  Fortunately I got a lot of her recipes and techniques before she died.  She was such a good cook, and I am always happy when my food comes out like hers.  

 Barbara


----------



## aussie girl (Sep 18, 2005)

Barbara, never thought of using molasses.  That is very unusual. 

My hubby would agree with you re; the mushrooms,  you can never have too many mushrooms.  I imagine they would suit my version very well.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 18, 2005)

Hmmmm....mine is different.  I use boneless pork loin, celery, onion, water, soy sauce, beaded mollasses, salt, pepper, cornstarch to thicken, bean sprouts, and water chestnuts.  
Chop Suey was one of my alltime favorite meals my mom made.  I thought I'd never experience it again when mom passes away in 2004.........however I found a recipe later that year that was in a cookbook my brother brought down with him to help me with Thanksgiving Dinner.  I was thrilled to see the same ingredients mom used.  I had to tinker with the amounts some but I can now make moms Chop Suey and it brings warm memories each time I make it.


----------



## aussie girl (Sep 18, 2005)

Sizzlinin - dont you love it when those fragrances and flavours can transport you to another time and place?


----------



## Brooksy (Sep 18, 2005)

Mmmmmm.
Copied & pasted all the derivations. They all sound really good. 

My turn to cook tonight.   

Sierra - How can you feed 4 people on a pound of Beef? 
My mob would string me up.   

Great stuff!! Thank you all.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 18, 2005)

So glad to know what "beef mince" is!  Thank you Sierra!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 19, 2005)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm.
> Copied & pasted all the derivations. They all sound really good.
> 
> My turn to cook tonight.
> ...


 
Lots of veggies, brooksy.     Have you ever seen a pound of bean sprouts, it is huge!!   I also add extra veggies and between that and the rice there is plenty for all.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 19, 2005)

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> So glad to know what "beef mince" is! Thank you Sierra!


 
You are welcome, kaylinda.  I did not know what it was until a couple of years ago myself.  Glad I could help.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 19, 2005)

aussie girl said:
			
		

> Sizzlinin - dont you love it when those fragrances and flavours can transport you to another time and place?


 
Yes Aussie......thankfully I am able to recreate more of my favorite dishes she prepared for me in her life.  I can't wait to see what dishes my kids will look forward to as they get older.


----------



## aussie girl (Sep 20, 2005)

Sizzlinin - I imagine it will be something that is simple, but tasty, and already a family traditional favourite.

Mine is my Mum's pea and ham soup, passed down to her from my late Grandmother.  To this day, it still evokes childhood memories.  No-one makes pea 'n' ham like my Mum.


----------

